# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Drogo, Valencia

## Drogo

Hola, 

Espero formar parte de esta gran familia.


Tengo 29 años. Fui un apasionado de la magia desde los 8 hasta los 18 aproximadamente, siempre actuaba en reuniones familiares y de amigos y llegué a hacer varios espectáculos en cumpleaños y comuniones, pero cuando terminé de estudiar y empecé en el mundo laboral la dejé bastante de lado, aunque he seguido siendo espectador tanto por televisión como en espectáculos. Nunca ha dejado de gustarme pero no tenía tiempo para practicar.

Ahora estoy intentando retomar este mundo, y, aunque es cierto que las manos tienen algo de memoria siento algo oxidado con algunas técnicas, sobretodo con la numismagia. Pero es cuestión de practicar, practicar, practicar...

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido a esta familia Drogo,

No te desesperes por el tiempo "perdido", sin que te dieses cuenta ganaste mucho ese tiempo y ahora podrás aplicar todo eso a la magia.
Veo que te sabes la lección de practicar, practicar y practicar  :001 302:  Recuerda también descansar y ver las cosas con perspectiva antes de volver a practicar, practicar y practicar  :001 302:

----------


## Drogo

> Bienvenido a esta familia Drogo,
> 
> No te desesperes por el tiempo "perdido", sin que te dieses cuenta ganaste mucho ese tiempo y ahora podrás aplicar todo eso a la magia.
> Veo que te sabes la lección de practicar, practicar y practicar  Recuerda también descansar y ver las cosas con perspectiva antes de volver a practicar, practicar y practicar


Muchas gracias Ming! 

Estoy contento de como voy avanzando. Es lento, pero seguro. Algo bueno que tiene es que como ahora releo de todo, incluso técnicas que ya conocía ves nuevos puntos claves y perspectivas que antes no tenía en cuenta. 

Poco a poco!

----------

